
Lektor – A flat file content management system - kawera
https://github.com/lektor/lektor
======
jnevill
I've been really getting into the flat file CMS's recently. I just did a quick
project using Grav and its use of twig and yaml made the set up a breeze. With
NGINX and not having to muck around with a database I was able to stick the
whole thing on a Raspberry Pi and physically handed them their server to plug
into the router. I won't dread the next build if these lightwieght CMS's keep
popping up.

~~~
sofaofthedamned
Yeah, i'm the same with the non-SQL HTML generators like Hugo etc. I can't
believe how many websites get owned through a blog when all they need is
static HTML.

It's almost like people are getting used to the idea of reducing their attack
service...

